# Unidentified flying objects - LOTS of goat pics



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

Is it a bird?  Is it a plane?  Nope, it's Flying Levi!







And here she is getting ready for take off...






What caused this phenomenon, you ask?

Moonie and Freeney started it...











Our LGD were amazed






Pokey, our 11 yr old ewe...her flying days are done 






Levi, Jazmine, and Shawnee






Shawnee alone...she's the new doe we got during that colored goat auction that's carrying twins, due in July.






Austin, Yoda, and Ellie asking to be let out of jail

(Yoda came from Jodie and Ellie came from Poorboys)






YAY, we're free!






Austin alone....I'm reallllly liking her build...nice big butt, good length, meaty.






Moonie alone...I love this kid's color, but she's NUTS.






Yoda says, "Hi Jodie...I like it here"






Ellie, Moonie, and Dallas checking things out...






It was purt near impossible to get all 6 kids in one shot, but here are 5 of them...






And the boys, Bullitt and Saturday wanted to say, "Hi" too!


----------



## helmstead (May 16, 2011)




----------



## jlbpooh (May 16, 2011)

Very cool story!! Hubby was chuckling as he saw it. Maybe all these cute goatie pics lately will make hubby want some more. It was his idea to get the last two that we have. I make sure to show him every baby pic that everyone posts. I really want some doelings. Well, I can dream, can't I? LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 16, 2011)

Oh how fun!


----------



## Snowhunter (May 16, 2011)

Adorable! Wow I'm drooling over here!!! Roll ya sure got a cute bunch!!


----------



## freemotion (May 16, 2011)

Awww, I love all those floppy ears!!!  Cute pics!


----------



## goatsintheopen (May 16, 2011)

LOOOOVE your goats!! they are beautiful     I'm diggin the action shots! haha!  those are soo fun!  

And, I really like the way your grass looks!    "_Oh to have grass!_" LOL!  

 Our place is heavily wooded.. however we are about to get about 4 acres of it cleared so we can get a barn up and some nice pasture for the goats.   I can't Wait! :bun


----------



## chandasue (May 16, 2011)

Awe I love all those spotted kids!


----------



## PJisaMom (May 16, 2011)

Bullitt's smiling face is the most adorable thing ever!

So cute...thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

PJisaMom said:
			
		

> Bullitt's smiling face is the most adorable thing ever!


Thank you!  I think so, too...he looks like such an innocent sweetie.

Looks can be SO decieving, though...that boy is ALL buck.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 16, 2011)

Great Pics


----------



## jodief100 (May 17, 2011)

They are looking great Roll!  I agree Austin is a great looking meat goat.  The babies look like they are enjoying some sun for once.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 17, 2011)

Great Pictures!!! They all are adorable!! Love the guard dogs napping...reminds me of the security guards watching TV as the banks getting robbed!!!


----------



## Goatherd (May 17, 2011)

Wow!  They all look great!!!


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 17, 2011)

What do you feed your goats? They all look so healthy with shiney coats and full figures. They are all so picture perfect. You sure know how to care for goats. Thanks for sharing pictures and all your great advise and knowledge.


----------



## Roll farms (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence....I just don't post pics of the puny looking ones 
My milkers are NOT this sleek / shiny right now...but they're getting there.  Hoping it stays warm now so I can get them shaved / looking picture ready soon.

The adults get Noble Goat feed (if not being milked) mixed w/ corn, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets.
Milkers get an unmedicated sweet feed w/ corn, BOSS, and alf. pellets.
Boys and kids get Noble goat w/ a tad of BOSS and alf. pellets just to give them a bit of variety.

All get top dressed w/ ADM goat power mineral and the mineral's put out free choice 1 or 2 x a week.


----------



## phoenixmama (May 17, 2011)

Aww...such great pictures!


----------



## PJisaMom (May 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The adults get Noble Goat feed (if not being milked) mixed w/ corn, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets.
> Milkers get an unmedicated sweet feed w/ corn, BOSS, and alf. pellets.
> Boys and kids get Noble goat w/ a tad of BOSS and alf. pellets just to give them a bit of variety.


What sweet feed are you using?  I figure Miss Fussypants would like a change since she's *still* not loving the new bag of ADM goat power...grrrrr....


----------



## RainySunday (May 17, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The adults get Noble Goat feed (if not being milked) mixed w/ corn, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets.
> Milkers get an unmedicated sweet feed w/ corn, BOSS, and alf. pellets.
> Boys and kids get Noble goat w/ a tad of BOSS and alf. pellets just to give them a bit of variety.
> 
> All get top dressed w/ ADM goat power mineral and the mineral's put out free choice 1 or 2 x a week.


Do your milkers not get Noble Goat because you only have access to the medicated type?  I give mine the Noble Goat unmedicated, so just curious if that was your reason or if it's something else?

Very cute pictures btw!  I may have to have a nubian, or mini nubian someday; those are some ears!


----------



## RPC (May 17, 2011)

Hi Roll they are all looking great!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 17, 2011)

I wish we could get unmedicated Noble Goat, but since we can't, yes, that's why....
Purina Goat Chow for the milkers.


----------



## RainySunday (May 17, 2011)

OKay, thanks, just checking


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 17, 2011)

OMG love the pictures!!!   I love Yoda's color! I don't know alot about goats but, what kind is Yoda?


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

Yoda is a Boer x Kiko...

For some reason I'm wondering if maybe you don't mean Moonie, the red / white dappled kid alone in the grass in this pic?







If so, she's fullblood Boer.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (May 18, 2011)

They are all so cute.  Don't you love the pure joy they show when they are runnin' sideways, doing the kick/spin moves!  Ahh, to feel the wind in my ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 18, 2011)

Very cute kids!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful goats!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 18, 2011)

For some reason I'm wondering if maybe you don't mean Moonie, the red / white dappled kid alone in the grass in this pic?

Wow, yes I did!!!   How you know that is amazing, but yes what is she?


----------



## Roll farms (May 18, 2011)

She's a fullblood dappled boer.  It's the new 'hot thang' color.

How I knew it is, while I adore yoda....she's not all that flashy, lol.


----------



## jodief100 (May 19, 2011)

Lizzie098 said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm wondering if maybe you don't mean Moonie, the red / white dappled kid alone in the grass in this pic?
> 
> Wow, yes I did!!!   How you know that is amazing, but yes what is she?


OK, I must help my dear friends......
Moonie is from my friends' Kenny and Belinda, Dividing Ridge Farm.

http://www.dividingridgefarm.com/SpottedHerd.html

They are wonderful people who have helped me a lot over the years.  They have spotted boers and Kenny's father has kikos.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info, she really is the cutest thing!


----------

